# Sexing Giant Orange



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

I have two GO I'm gonna be trying to do new homes for soon but wanted to get some opinions on their sex. There a year old on July 1st first two pics are frog 1. Last pic is frog 2


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

pictures aren't the greatest but frog one look like a male to me about 95% sure frog 2 can't really tell


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Tony,

If you can take some close-up photos of the frogs toepads, it would help a lot in sexing them for you.

Richard.


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

Frog 3 testing if pic is clearer


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

Okay I think these two are female pics are clearer.


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

Mybe these are clearer.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

My guess would be two females. The toe pads do not look different in size when compared to each other. Also, they don't look as wide as most male toe pads for tincs.


----------

